# roadrunner1 Progress Journal.



## roadrunner11466868009 (Mar 28, 2011)

Well here we go.

Age 58.

Height 6ft 5in.

Weight at start, February 2010, 185lb.

Weight now April 2011, 246lb.


----------



## roadrunner11466868009 (Mar 28, 2011)

I'll post tomorrows menu and workout tomorrow.

According to the body calipers I'm about 25% body fat, so ill just keep looking in the mirror.

My goal at the moment is to drop fat to around 8-10%.


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Cant open any of the files bud


----------



## roadrunner11466868009 (Mar 28, 2011)

I know still trying to find out why.

My feathers are too big. lol


----------



## roadrunner11466868009 (Mar 28, 2011)

Hope this works.

This is the start picture @ 185lb

View attachment 1396


----------



## roadrunner11466868009 (Mar 28, 2011)

These should be the now pictures @ 246lb

View attachment 1400


View attachment 1401


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

You must pull all the chicks with that face , beep beep.

Good set of traps there mate.


----------



## roadrunner11466868009 (Mar 28, 2011)

Today's Menu.

Meal 1: = 4 boiled eggs.

Meal 2: = 40g protein shake.

Meal 3: = 100g chicken, salad no dressing.

Meal 4: = 129g tinned tuna, 2 tablespoon peanut butter.

Meal 5: = pre workout, 4 boiled eggs, 2 raw garlic cloves.

Post workout: = 60g protein shake, 7g creatine, 30g oats, 300mil skimmed milk.

Meal 6: = 300g low fat cottage cheese, 2 tablespoons peanut butter.

Total cals: = 2,172.

Fat: = 96.8g.

Carbs: = 64.8g.

Protein: = 255.8g.


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Raw garlic your keen mate....love the stuff but just not raw!


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Do you blend the p.butter into the cottage cheese or eat them separate? I cant stomach cottage cheese straight out the pot personally so normally just stick with shake & p.butter before bed.


----------



## roadrunner11466868009 (Mar 28, 2011)

Blend them both together it gets rid of the lumps and changes the flavour slightly.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Sounds disgusting as per but I'll give that a whirl tonight. The other half is gonna love me!!!!


----------



## roadrunner11466868009 (Mar 28, 2011)

Brockyboy said:


> Raw garlic your keen mate....love the stuff but just not raw!


It keeps the wee midgies away.

Just chew it and drink water to wash it down.

I find it's like taking olive oil, if you keep your mouth shut it doesn't taste as bad.

Pluss it keeps the mother in law away. lol


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

roadrunner1 said:


> It keeps the wee midgies away.
> 
> Just chew it and drink water to wash it down.
> 
> ...


Lol you live in fort bill or something?

Tried blending cottage into shakes before it ain't to bad actually!


----------



## roadrunner11466868009 (Mar 28, 2011)

Tonight was something like this.

Dead lift.

1 x 8 x 80k.

1 x 5 x 137k.

1 x 6 x 137k.

Not a good workout, last week was.

1 x 8 x 80k.

2 x 8 x 137k.

Barbell shrugs.

3 x 8 x 110k pause at top for 1 second.

Pull down front.

3 x 8 x 75k.

Low pully rows.

3 x 8 x 90k.

EZ curls.

3 x 8 35k. again feeling week.


----------



## roadrunner11466868009 (Mar 28, 2011)

Bad day today, diet and training out of the window.

Replaced by chocolates and bottle of wine.

I know im just a :jerkit: but what the hell.


----------



## roadrunner11466868009 (Mar 28, 2011)

London1976 said:


> You must pull all the chicks with that face , beep beep.
> 
> Good set of traps there mate.


Thanks London, a long way to go to catch you mate.


----------



## roadrunner11466868009 (Mar 28, 2011)

Well last weeks feasting just continued. Flipping bank holidays, too many of them.

Anyway Monday is back to my workout for me.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

How many left over easter eggs you eaten so far??!


----------



## roadrunner11466868009 (Mar 28, 2011)

Too many, plus the wine, plus bars of white chocolate, plus the cakes in the local cafe.


----------



## roadrunner11466868009 (Mar 28, 2011)

Well as from today I hope I can be dedicated enough to stick to my diet.

Started the day on empty stomach with 45min on treadmill with 4 periods of 1min running at 8mph.

Today's food is.

Meal 1, 3 scrambles eggs, 1 tablespoon virgin olive oil,

Meal 2, 200g chicken + salad,

Meal 3, 30g protein shake,

Meal 4, 129g tuna + salad,

Meal 5, 50g protein shake, with 300g skimmed milk,

Meal 6, 300g low fat cottage cheese, 50g peanut butter.

Calories = 2,060

Fat = 95.8g

Carbs = 38.5g

Protein = 250.9g


----------



## roadrunner11466868009 (Mar 28, 2011)

Workout for Tuesday 3rd May 2011.

Before I start I will say that because I have missed a lot of training in the last 3/4 weeks + diet has been crap, a lot of my lifts have suffered.

(no surprise there then)

Dead lift

1 x 8 x 80k

2 x 8 x 120k

Barbell shrugs

3 x 8 110k holding at top and lowering slowly.

Lat pull down front

2 x 8 x 70k

1 x 7 x 70k

Bent over barbell rows. Normally do rowing but decided to have a change.

1 x 6 x 80k

1 x 7 x 80k

1 x 8 x 80k

Barbell curls EZ bar

3 x 8 x 35k slow and easy.

Alternate hammer curls.

1 x 8 x 20k this was too heavy today so dropped weight in favor of form.

2 x 8 x 14k

beep beep that's it folks.


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Some good lifts their dude. What's your aim? Are you trying to bulk or cut?


----------



## roadrunner11466868009 (Mar 28, 2011)

Thanks jordan, I'm trying to drop 47lb that should put me around 10%bf.


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Ahh that would explain your fairly low calorie intake mate. Keep at it.


----------



## roadrunner11466868009 (Mar 28, 2011)

Today's food + workout for Thursday 05/05/2011.

Meal 1, 6 scrambled eggs, 1 tablespoon of virgin olive oil.

Meal 2, 100g chicken breast, 25g pasta, 2 tablespoons of coleslaw, salad no dressing. Naughty but nice.

Meal 3, 200g chicken breast, salad no dressing.

pre training, 40g protein shake, 5g creatine

post training, 50 protein shake, 300g skimmed milk, 30g oats, 6g creatine.

Meal 4, 300g low fat cottage cheese, 30g peanut butter.

Cal's = 2,183

Fat = 96.8g

Carbs = 61.6g

Protein = 256.7g

Workout, My weights have gone down since finishing P/H cycle 4 weeks ago.

Flat bench press.

1 x 8 x 40k

1 x 5 x 60k

1 x 5 x 55k

Incline bench press.

1 x 5 x 45k

2 x 4 x 45k

Dumbbell press.

1 x 6 x 16k

1 x 7 x 16k

1 x 4 x 16k

Side lateral raisers.

3 x 8 x 10k very slow and holding at top for 1 second.

Bent over rear raisers.

3 x 8 x 14k again very slow and holding at top for 1 second.

Close grip bench press.

2 x 8 x 40k

1 x 4 x 40k

Tricep pull down short bar.

1 x 8 x 40k

1 x 6 x 40k

1 x 4 x 40k

beep beep that's it folks.


----------



## roadrunner11466868009 (Mar 28, 2011)

I forgot all about my journal with all the other excitement going on.

Saturday 07/05.2011.

This is the 1st time i've done this workout for 3 weeks.

15 minute treadmill to start

Squat

1 x 8 x 80k

1 x 7 x 117k

1 x 6 x 117k these are plus bar @ 11k

Leg extensions

1 x 8 x 85k

1 x 7 x 85k

Leg curls

1 x 8 x 40k

1 x 6 x 40k

1 x 5 x 40k

Stiff leg dead lift

3 x 8 x 80k

Standing calf raisers

3 x 15 x 110k.

2 sets of sit ups to failure.

30 minute treadmill


----------



## roadrunner11466868009 (Mar 28, 2011)

Here I am again, not feeling too strong tonight, bad diet yesterday.

Tuesday 10/05/2011

20 minutes treadmill.

Dead lift

1 x 8 x 80k

2 x 8 x 122k

Barbell shrugs

3 x 8 x 122k

Pull down front

3 x 8 x 70k

Barbell rows

1 x 8 x 80k

2 x 7 x 80k dropping these to 75k not happy with form.

EZ bar curls

These are slow with good focus on negative

3 x 8 x 35k

Alternate hammer curls

These are slow with good focus on negative

3 x 8 x 16k

20 minutes treadmill.


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

keep up the good work mate

i used to use udo's oil when i was comp dieting and add it to my shakes ..... helped when i was low on the carbs

how you finding your workouts on the low carbs ...... lowest i ever dropped was 120g a day and that killed me so fair play to you


----------



## roadrunner11466868009 (Mar 28, 2011)

Thanks for the encouragement mate.

Never tried the udo's oil myself ,used to give it to one of the dogs.

I have a tablespoon of extra virgin olive oil if that's any good.

As for the low carb training thing, it's not too bad. Some times I just run out of steam. It's a strange feeling, I'm lifting with all guns blazing then all of a sudden, nothing left no warning nothing just energy gone.


----------



## roadrunner11466868009 (Mar 28, 2011)

Thats another workout over.

Thursday 12/05/2011.

Tomorrow I will stay in bed all day it's FRIDAY 13th:axe:

Flat bench press

1 x 8 x 40k

1 x 8 x 55k

1 x 7 x 55k I feel like a real :jerkit:

Incline bench press

2 x 8 x 45k

1 x 4 x 45k as above

Dumbbell press

1 x 7 x 16k

1 x 5 x 16k

1 x 4 x 16k

Lateral raise

3 x 8 x 14k 4k increase

Bent over raisers

3 x 8 x 16k 2k increase

Close grip bench press

2 x 8 x 40k

1 x 7 x 40k

Ronnie's new flat bench triceps thingy










1 x 8 x 30k

1 x 7 x 30k

1 x 5 x 30k

I like this one thank Ronnie.


----------



## roadrunner11466868009 (Mar 28, 2011)

The problem I have is, the position the bar sits on the hand. Having broken most bones in both hands several times + my left wrist I find it too painful to do the reverse grip bench press.


----------



## Temp (Apr 1, 2011)

is that you in the pic? what gym is that it looks familiar


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Its just a random picture temp. Keep up the good work dude your lifts are getting better


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

i would go for a drop set on last set of bench mate if you can do 55k for 8 doing 55k for 7 will give the body no reason to adapt

do as many as you can on 55k then drop to 40k and bang out some more the body will need to adapt to working past its failure point

i have found this type of work to really give benefits


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

you could also think about lowering weight for db press RR..

7x5x4 isnt a great rep range..

or you could do as i do and take longer rests in between sets..


----------



## roadrunner11466868009 (Mar 28, 2011)

Thanks guy for the advice.

I tend to do a warm up set at low weight then try to do 2 x 8 x weight. Once I reach 8 reps I increase the weight by 2k this then lowers my reps and I then work at building back up to 8 reps.

Maybe I do need the change as you suggest I will give this a try.

Would you suggest trying this with all compounds.


----------



## roadrunner11466868009 (Mar 28, 2011)

Jordan thanks man. I'm looking forward to dropping the weight, then running the test cycle.


----------



## roadrunner11466868009 (Mar 28, 2011)

Cal ye I know it's crap, i find when I do better on incline press my db press suffers. I have thought about changing the incline press to decline to try and take the emphasis off the shoulders.


----------



## mightymariner (Mar 16, 2010)

Dont worry about the weight you lift, its a only a number.

As long as each set is to failure you are working hard.

I would aim for 6-8 rep range for most , legs I go higher if possible.

Progress every week.


----------



## roadrunner11466868009 (Mar 28, 2011)

Thanks mm, ye I always go to failure on last set if I go past 8 reps I then increase the weight next week.


----------



## mightymariner (Mar 16, 2010)

Thats the way, soon be benching 100k. Decline is my favourite, dropped flat bench for it.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

2kg increments are too much RR buy some 0.5kg plates :wink:

i just spent 36 quid on 4x0.25kg...


----------



## roadrunner11466868009 (Mar 28, 2011)

Saturday 14/05/2011

Squat

1 x 8 x 80k

2 x 8 x 117k

Leg extension

3 x 8 x 85k

Leg curls

2 x 8 x 40k

1 x 7 x 40k

Stiff leg dead lift

3 x 8 x 80k

Standing calf raisers

1 x 20 x 110k

1 x 18 x 110k

1 x 16 x 110k

I hate the thought of working legs but always enjoy it when I get started.

Still cant understand how I'm getting stronger eating less. It makes eating more look like a waste of money.


----------



## roadrunner11466868009 (Mar 28, 2011)

Here we are again but one day late.

Dead lift

3 x 8 x 125k

Barbell shrugs

3 x 8 x 125k

Cable front pull down

3 x 8 x 70k

Bent over barbell rows

1 x 7 x 80k

2 x 8 x 74k I reduced weight in favor of form.

EZ bar curls

3 x 8 x 36k

Alternate hammer curls.

3 x 8 x 17k

Elbow sore today but just used lots of strapping.


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Good lifts there mate. Impressed by the bent over rows dude good weight.


----------



## roadrunner11466868009 (Mar 28, 2011)

Thanks jordan, I think some of my weights will be a bit up and down being on negative calories but only time will tell.


----------



## roadrunner11466868009 (Mar 28, 2011)

Well it's been a wile since my last entry on here.

Elbow is now better, so I'm building the weight back up now.

Squat

1 x 8 x 80k

2 x 8 x 110k

Hack squat

3 x 8 x 40k

Leg extension

3 x 8 x 80k

Leg curl

2 x 6 x 40k

1 x 5 x 40k

Stiff leg dead lift

3 x 8 x 60k

Calf raisers not done because they are still sore from bagging another Munro called Ben Hope at the weekend. For those that don't know it is 946 metres high at approx 45 degree angle, so the calf muscles suffer.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Fair play mate, some good numbers there even after a short break.

Haven't done Hacks's in ages, always end up tearing a load of skin off or smashing my ankles to pieces when I do!!


----------



## roadrunner11466868009 (Mar 28, 2011)

Cheers mate.

I don't know which was the hardest leg workout or climbing the mountain.

All I know is I still cant walk very well it feels ohhhhhhh so good lol.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Ha, sounds like it!!!


----------



## roadrunner11466868009 (Mar 28, 2011)

My legs are still very sore from Monday's leg workout most unusual.

Wednesday went something like this.

Flat bench press

1 x 12 x 40k

1 x 11 x 44k

1 x 8 x 44k

Incline bench

1 x 8 x 40k

1 x 5 x 40k

1 x 6 x 40k

Flat bench flyer's

3 x 12 x 12k

Dumbbell press

1 x 12 x 12k

1 x 9 x 12k

1 x 8 x 12k

Lateral raisers

3 x 12 x 12k

Bent over rear raisers

3 x 12 x 12k

Close grip bench press

1 x 8 x 40k

1 x 5 x 40k

1 x 3 x 40k

Triceps cable pull down

3 x 12 x 34k

A lot of these weights are not that good I know but I want to build back up slowly as not to irritate my golfers elbow again.


----------



## roadrunner11466868009 (Mar 28, 2011)

This is last Fridays workout. I only got round to it today, better late than never.

Dead lift

1 x 8 x 60k

2 x 8 x 100k

barbell shrugs slow and easy

3 x 8 x 100k

front cable pull downs

1 x 8 x 60k

1 x 9 x 60k

bent over barbell rows

3 x 8 x 60k

EZ bar curls

3 x 8 x 25k

alternate hammer curls

3 x 8 x 14k

Concentration curls this is new for me

1 x 6 x 14k

2 x 5 x 14k

took them all to 8 with help from other hand then concentrated on negatives.


----------



## roadrunner11466868009 (Mar 28, 2011)

Here I am again playing catch up.

Squats

1 x 8 x 80k

2 x 8 x 110k

Hack squats

3 x 8 x 45k

Leg extensions

3 x 8 x 80k

Leg curls

2 x 8 x 40k

1 x 7 x 40k

Stiff leg dead lift

3 x 8 x 70k

Calf raisers

3 x 15 x 100k

Felling a bit worn out tonight 2 sessions in a row.


----------



## roadrunner11466868009 (Mar 28, 2011)

OK me think's it's time for a wee update.

5 weeks ago I split all my exersices into 5 days added a few and droped a few exersices. Admidedly I could not maintain lifting 5 straight days with just 2 days off, but prity close. Anywat here it is please critece as you feel nesesary.

Day 1

flat bench press

1x8x40k

2x8x58k

1x11x58k

incline bench

2x8x46k

1x11x46k

flat bench flyers

3x12x22k

Day 2

squats

1x8x80k

3x8x126k

standing calf raisers

3x20x110k

stiff leg deadlift

3x8x96k

leg extensions

3x8x80k

leg curls

1x8x40k

1x6x40k

1x7x40k

Day3

dumpell shoulder press

4x10x20k

lateral raisers

4x10x20k

front raisers

3x12x15k

bent over dumbell raisers

3x10x20k

1x10x15k

barbell shrugs

2x8x117k

1x12x117k

Day 4

close grip bench press

4x10x48k

skull crushers trycep bar

3x10x32k

trycep cable pull down

2x10x42k

1x15x42k

EZ bar curls

3x8x38k

hammer curls

3x8x20k

Day 5

deadlift

3x8x126k

bent over barbell rows

3x8x70k

cable pull downs wide bar

2x8x70k

1x10x70k

So that's me up to date as of 30th October 2011.


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Far too much there imo mate keep it simple maybe alternate stiff leg deads with normal deads is one example and close grip and normal bench could be alternated aswell . Again too many excercises over too many days aswell mate your only getting two days rest!


----------



## roadrunner11466868009 (Mar 28, 2011)

jordan0689 said:


> Far too much there imo mate keep it simple maybe alternate stiff leg deads with normal deads is one example and close grip and normal bench could be alternated aswell . Again too many excercises over too many days aswell mate your only getting two days rest!


Thanks for being honest mate. I agree it does seem to be a lot of exercises, but if I am over training how come I'm adding weight to the bar every week??

Also I dont train 5 days solid I might do 2 days then 1 day off then 3 days and 2 days off. I try to listen to my body if I truly do not feel like training I have a day off. If say my legs are still sore I'll have another day off to give them chance to recover. This however does not seem to happen because I only do the same routine once every 8/9 days.

But everyone please pull this to bits I wont be offended.


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

I suppose everyones different mate it just seems alot to me. With regards to abs I think you train these with certain excercises that are working your core like squats and deads. So I don't think you need to worry too much about seperate ab workouts dude


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

I'd forgot you even had one of these! :becky:

As for the quantity: up until recently i'd probably have agreed with J straight away, no real need for 20+ exercises over 4 days. However, i've now just been advised to up my days from 2-3, working at high intensity with around 8-10 exercises per session. I guess it's down to individuality and what your eventual targets are. I've made decent enough gains so far on a 2-day compound split over 6 months so should be able to compare the next couple of months quite easily.


----------



## roadrunner11466868009 (Mar 28, 2011)

Ye I suppose. All I know is working 2/3 days I dont seem to grow. But if I work more I have put on 12 pounds although some is water weight from TRT. But my bf has dropped from 28% to 23% according to the calipers, so the jury is still out as to long term effectiveness.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

It's most certainly not a 'one size fits all' type of scenario, too many deciding factors i've come to realise. 2-3 days, big heavy compounds create a solid base no doubt but perhaps from there on in it's a case of trial and error so to speak.


----------



## roadrunner11466868009 (Mar 28, 2011)

Thanks for the replies guy's. If I train 3 day a week I just seem to burn out my energy levels before burning out my muscles if ya now what I mean. By lifting 5 day's with less exercises per day I have energy left after the workout.


----------



## AlexR33 (Aug 11, 2009)

I noticed you said you have golfers/tennis/w**kers elbow what ever you want to call it.

I started getting this when i got up to 55k EZ bar curls. Ive stopped doing them and gone back to straight bar curls, only 45k now but definetly noticed a different in muscle size and within 2 weeks the pain has pretty much gone now. I do get it a bit when doing skull crushers (45k) but i can work through that.

Maybe try on a straight bar and see if that works for you too?


----------



## roadrunner11466868009 (Mar 28, 2011)

OK here we go. I've got the diet & workout from Neil, to say it's going to be a killer would sound defeatist, so I'm saying its a piece of cake bring it on.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

What's the diet like and what are your stats?


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

Details details lol.

Have you made many changes? Looking forward to seeing how the new plans go.


----------



## roadrunner11466868009 (Mar 28, 2011)

Well 1st day of new routine. Boy Neil wasn't joking when he said I would be blowing out my arse and sweating like a pig. But nothing I can't handle that's for sure. 35/40 minute in, lift, out.

The idea of this is to burn a bit, OK a lot of fat. this is a 4 day routine with 45 minutes treadmill on non lifting days.

Because the intensity has increased, rest between sets down to 45 seconds on isolation & 1 minute on compound, weight has dropped for now I just need to find my levels and then get them back up. No problemo.

Diet has changed completely, boy am I Hungary, but cheating is not an option.

flat bench flyers

3 x 12 x 20k

incline bench press

1 x 12 x 45k

1 x 8 x 43k

1 x 9 x 40k

1 x 7 x 40k I'll stick at 40k next week and get rep up to 12

flat bench press

1 x 10 x 45k

1 x 9 x 40k

1 x 9 x 40k

1 x 8 x 40k this has dropped from 4 x 8 x 60k but i used to do it 1st

tricps cable pull down

4 x 12 x 35k

bench dips

3 x 10 I dont have any way just now of doing proper dips. Beside I only have arms of Mr been @ 18 stone??

scull crushers

3 x 10 20k this is down from 35k

One thing is for sure the pump was good. I didn't know the skin on my arms would stretch that far


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Stick diet up bud?


----------



## roadrunner11466868009 (Mar 28, 2011)

Just for you Dorsey.

(1) 11.30am: 2 rashers of bacon no fat, 2 full eggs + 4 egg whites scrambled.

Get rid of the bacon, its shite. Keep the eggs/Egg whites & add the 100g LF Cott cheese to make a cheesey omelette, you can even add peppers & mushrooms for flavour. Have 50g (dry weight) Oats made with water.

(2) 1.30 -2pm: 40g peanut butter,100g low fat cottage cheese.

Peanut butter...get rid. This meal will now be 1 tin Pilchards in Tomato sauce. Doesn't taste the best but the Tomato sauce takes the edge off and it give loads of essential healthy fats & plenty of protein.

(3) 4.30 - 5pm: 170g chicken breast with a little bit of chili sauce,A mug full of veg, this varies.

This is where it gets a bit 'unconventional'. I want you to remove the chicken breast & chilli sauce. Chicken breast is quite pricey, and the chilli sauce ain't doing you any favours with the colourings, preservatives, sugars etc. instead, have 4 chicken Drumsticks (cheaper & second lowest fat part of the chicken) have 50g Red split lentils. (Complex carbs ready for workout and some protein too)

7.30 - 8pm: Workout followed by 20mins on treadmill every workout!!!... except legs.

(4) Post workout: 72g of build & recover some times with 40g of bulk powders whey protein.

For cost effectiveness, try HurricaneXS by myprotein 2.5kg cost about £32 which makes it quite a bit cheaper than B&R

(5) 8.30 - 9pm: 1 cod in butter sauce.

Now you know THIS is going! Butter sauce!!! Hells bells. Pick up some of those packs of Frozen Pollock or Coley from Morrisons/Asda etc and have a ¼ tub of Quark mixed in, this will give a similar effect without the s**t. You can even add a bit of Sage/Oregano/thyme etc

(6) 11pm: 80g of whey protein, I tried pro 6 but it's the price that kills it for me.

Again, for cost effectiveness try myprotein 'Total Milk & whey' 2.25kg cost £32 take 60g in water.

Non weight days, do 45 mins cardio, ideally before meal 1


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Niiiiice! You ever tried pilchards? With the bones still intact?? All crunchy??? Ha....................

You taken some before pics and stats just so you know your starting point?


----------



## roadrunner11466868009 (Mar 28, 2011)

Dorsey said:


> Niiiiice! You ever tried pilchards? With the bones still intact?? All crunchy??? Ha....................
> 
> You taken some before pics and stats just so you know your starting point?


Cant stand pilchards but sometimes you have to do something you dont like.

As for pics and stats ye done them but I'm not putting mine up till I've seen yours lol.


----------



## roadrunner11466868009 (Mar 28, 2011)

fleg said:


> You get up late mate


Ye can't go to bed till midnight because of wife's meds. Sleep is broken all night with her in pain and me having to help her in and out of bed.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Feel for you re the other half.

As for pics/stats, was just asking for your own piece of mind as nothing worse than having nothing to measure your progress against.

My pics etc will be up next summer. If there's no decent change by then I'll be knocking it all in the head!!!


----------



## roadrunner11466868009 (Mar 28, 2011)

Dorsey said:


> Feel for you re the other half.
> 
> As for pics/stats, was just asking for your own piece of mind as nothing worse than having nothing to measure your progress against.
> 
> My pics etc will be up next summer. If there's no decent change by then I'll be knocking it all in the head!!!


Thanks mate. I feel the same as you about next year. 2 years ago I said 2 years if nothing has changed I'm going fishing. My trouble is knowing when to quit.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Oh believe me mate, if I'm not making worthwhile progress 12 months in I'll be putting the ball away for sure! Fingers crossed that won't be the case but genetics truly are shocking plus I'm a perfectionist!

Anyhoo, best of luck with the changes.


----------



## roadrunner11466868009 (Mar 28, 2011)

Well here it is. I have spent most of the past 10 months farting around with bad diet and training (where have I herd that before).

4 Months ago I got the diet and training sorted with help from Andy.

Tonight went something like this.

Flat bench

1x10 @ 40k warm up

1x10 @78k

2x6 @78k

Incline bench

[email protected]

2x6 @ 68k

Flat bench flyers

[email protected]

Biceps 21's

[email protected]

Preacher curls

[email protected]

Seated DB curls

[email protected]

That's it folks

beep beep.


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

Sounds like you're doing alright pal, weights looking good.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Wow, a blast from the past or what?!

Good number RR, great to hear you're enjoying it again and progressing well.


----------



## roadrunner11466868009 (Mar 28, 2011)

Cheer's guys I'm really enjoying training just now.


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Looking foward to reading your progress bud good to hear your having fun :first:


----------



## roadrunner11466868009 (Mar 28, 2011)

Tonight was as follows.

Squats

[email protected]

[email protected]

2x8 @136k

1x6 @136k

Calfe raisers slow off block

[email protected], dropped these back from 136k for form.

DB Lunges

[email protected] each.

Leg extentions.

[email protected]

[email protected]

Leg curls.

[email protected]

SLDL.

[email protected]:105k

[email protected]

1x8 @ 105k

Late start tonight, I hate doing legs.


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Good volume there bud i keep meaning to do sldl but keep forgeting nice workout


----------



## webadmin1466867919 (Dec 1, 2006)

Good going!


----------



## roadrunner11466868009 (Mar 28, 2011)

Loz said:


> Good volume there bud i keep meaning to do sldl but keep forgeting nice workout


Cheers mate I do find this the hardest workout of the week. I'd rather do deads than squats, but a mans got to do what a mans got to do.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

how are you finding pairing squats and deads?

its like the most massive prefatigue i can imagine for sldl.


----------



## roadrunner11466868009 (Mar 28, 2011)

TheCrazyCal said:


> how are you finding pairing squats and deads?
> 
> its like the most massive prefatigue i can imagine for sldl.


I should do the SLDL earlier in the routine but have to work around the equipments otherwise I find i spend most of the session changing weights and equipment around. But ye sldl so far into workout is a challenge to say the least.

Deadlifts are on Friday so plenty of time to recover.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

i`m surprised youre doing regular deads too, i wouldnt have thought you`d need another version in there..lol not getting on me high horse already 

pairing the 2 has spared my back massively. (this, injury permitting is a lifelong choice)

whats your thinking on deading 2x?


----------



## roadrunner11466868009 (Mar 28, 2011)

TheCrazyCal said:


> i`m surprised youre doing regular deads too, i wouldnt have thought you`d need another version in there..lol not getting on me high horse already
> 
> pairing the 2 has spared my back massively. (this, injury permitting is a lifelong choice)
> 
> whats your thinking on deading 2x?


I dont think that at all Call, just fire away anytime.

I feel doing sldl with legs works the hams, glutes and lower back but using a lower weight than regular deads so not putting as much stress on the back.

Regular deads on the other hand are at the start of the routine therefore your using more weight and working the muscle group harder. Besides I like deads.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

I don't think too many people see SLDL as an actual 'deadlift' so to speak, more of a hamstring isolation if anything. Could be wrong but that's my take on it...


----------



## roadrunner11466868009 (Mar 28, 2011)

Dorsey said:


> I don't think too many people see SLDL as an actual 'deadlift' so to speak, more of a hamstring isolation if anything. Could be wrong but that's my take on it...


Agreed.................


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

i like deads too as you may gather..

yeah sldl target hams and glutes and lower back mainly.

i see them as a FB exercise tho as i do squats and deads as nature intended..

however when i said "mainly" its hard to discount the static stress your upper back and chest is receiving too.

in my recent before and after piccy the most obvious thing that has grown is my arms and gut instinct is cos of hanging onto the bar during sldl..

i`d be tempted to squats dead AND sldl all on same day dropping the iso`s (you know me lol) even keeping them in and doing em after.

previously ive sldl and then abeit partials deaded afters..

alot of my thinking is down to lower back stress and how it is for me and i have clients who squat and thn go for a 5k run the next day when i`m crippled still..

so if you dont have any back probs i`m probly sounding overtly safety conscious.

you are hitting your lower back very hard tho..

eitherway paring squats and deads is a real man maker.


----------



## roadrunner11466868009 (Mar 28, 2011)

This is one of my favourite workouts tonight.

Push press

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

DB shoulder press

[email protected]

Rear flys

[email protected]

Upright rows

[email protected]

[email protected]

Close grip bench press

[email protected]

1x8 @63k

1x6 @63k

French press using tricep bar

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Cable push down

[email protected]

Tomorrow is dreaded DL.


----------



## roadrunner11466868009 (Mar 28, 2011)

TheCrazyCal said:


> i like deads too as you may gather..
> 
> yeah sldl target hams and glutes and lower back mainly.
> 
> ...


Sorry only just seen this. If I even attempted to do squats deads + sldl on the same day I think I would just go up in a puff of smoke and vapourise. I just dont have that in me.


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

Road running,

On a minimum amount of time to train?? i.e. i think you train times 4?

would you combine more compounds? or stretch routine out longer? i.e. over 9 days???

Just intrigued


----------

